# Sage DB and niche



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Finally got my DB from the big man, now to get used to using it,

First shot was dialled in too fine, got 18g out in 45 secs (18 in) but was still a tasty flat white.

Think this Xmas is gonna be a bit caffinated!


----------



## DDoe (May 25, 2019)

At last it's arrived!!!

Have a great Christmas and don't overdo the caffiene!


----------



## Cup_of_Joe (Jan 6, 2020)

What are your thoughts on it so far?


----------



## truegrace (Jan 29, 2014)

Cup_of_Joe said:


> What are your thoughts on it so far?


 Nice little machine.

Lacks the sparkle of my old R58, but really easy to use.

Haven't played with any of the settings yet and just use the manual button to get my shot out but seems a really good price for the machine.

Other than the easiness of the niche didn't notice much difference in the cup compared to the SJ, but that's probably my tastebuds!


----------

